# WTF do I do with Java Fern babies?



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

I finally cleaned out my 29 gallon cube and removed 11 wee java ferns from the tank. I don't want to leave them floating around there because I'm afraid they'll burn from the light, and I don't want them to get sucked into the overflows. I put them in tank water in a ziploc container on top of the tank(to stay warmer than they would away from it), and the tank is right next to a shaded window, so they should get some sunlight. I don't have room to set up another tank unless it's an emergency.

Is this an acceptable way to keep them? 
Should I change some of the water every day?

What's standard protocol for this? I don't need them to go back into my tank, so I'll probably sell them to someone in the local aquarium club. Thanks!


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

I've got 4-5 that are probably twice as large as yours. I put them in a vase in the window I don't know how much they've grown, but they have grown floating in the vase, probably more than they would in the aquarium because of the additional light coming in through the window.

I'm thinking about taking them to auction this month depending on how big they look, I'm not sure if anyone would want a half dozen tiny java ferns. I may just keep them for a tank I'm working on getting setup. Now that I think about it I'm not sure why I removed the plantlets from the parent they weren't hurting anything growing inside the tank.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

The leaves that mine were growing off of were turning brown and breaking down, and I'm in the middle of a huge bacteria bloom due to the death of a pleco and the dead leaves weren't helping with that much.


----------

